# Benjamin Moore Aura vs Natura



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been using Natura, but now I need to paint trim and I want something that has decent working time and flows well. I don't feel like the natura will cut it, it dries so quickly. The paint shop guy said Aura goes on like oil and I'll never be able to go back to natura afterwards.

Have you used both? WDYT?


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

????

That makes no sense to me. Think of how many old houses were painted with oil based paint, and now have latex on top. I do think that you can't put oil OVER latex, it will crack/peel, and I'm not saying that the guy isn't right, but that the explanation makes no sense to me.

What about googling up another Benj. Moore store and asking them?


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really get the comment from the paint shop guy - what exactly was he trying to say? I've never painted with oil-based paint so maybe that's why I don't get it? Obviously Aura is not oil based. Did he mean that you wouldn't go back to Natura because you'd like the Aura, or that they somehow "conflict"?

I've not used Natura but we used Aura for our kitchen and dining room and I found it very easy to work with, even as a beginner. I understand that Aura is more durable and scrubbable so I think it would be a good choice for trim definitely.


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ola_* 
I don't really get the comment from the paint shop guy - what exactly was he trying to say? I've never painted with oil-based paint so maybe that's why I don't get it?

Oil is very thin and drippy and self-levelling and runs to fill any texture the brush or roller leaves, that why it's a compliment to a paint to say it goes on like oil.


----------

